# Barnaby's Tribute Video



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

A big thank you to the truly Golden Danny Borgers for putting this together for me!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Just beautiful :--heart:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I can't view it, get a message saying: "Video unavailable".


Now I can, looked up the video on Youtube and re-posted it. 
Very nice.....


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am able to see the video posted in the original post ??


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

LynnC said:


> I am able to see the video posted in the original post ??


That's good. I did get a notification from YouTube that due to copyright of the song it's not available to view in Canada.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful! Danny is awesome!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a great tribute for a great dog. It's a great way to share your dog you cared so much for and also enjoy the great memories he left you with. That song is from the the Lions documentary if I remember and get to date myself. Thanks for sharing.

dlm ny country


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LynnC said:


> I am able to see the video posted in the original post ??




This is what I saw-


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Unfortunately, I am unable to see it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Unfortunately, I am unable to see it.


Are you able to see the one I uploaded of it in my post or is it because you are in Canada per Swishy's post?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This was beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Are you able to see the one I uploaded of it in my post or is it because you are in Canada per Swishy's post?


It is blocked in Canada due to copyright laws. :crying:


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Oh mon Amour. This is love. Unconditional Love. If one can witness the love of an animal and if one can witness the loss of their beloved animal, one can endure anything. Love between humans values nothing compare to and towards your beloved animal.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I loved that, what a wonderful tribute...something to look at to keep the joy in your heart.
(Although I know that joy will be with you forever). We are so lucky in this computer age...pictures, video...media that keeps them alive in front of our eyes.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a beautiful tribute. His sweet spirit really shows through in his pictures. I wish I could have known him.


----------



## neshoba201 (Aug 15, 2018)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for all the lovely comments. Danny did a great job!.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

Beautiful tribute! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice tribute video. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

It said Video unavailable...:frown2::frown2: But I saw on FB, just a beautiful video, to a beautiful soul....


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

I can see it - it is soooo beautiful!!!

Heike....and Turpal


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words, I know it's been over three years but I still miss that silly boy like crazy!.


----------

